# adseruatum



## Buonaparte

Forum

I can't work out what the above word means. The context is this:
res ad eum defertur, esse ciuem Romanum qui se Syracusis in lautumiis fuisse quereretur; quem iam ingredientem in nauem et Verri nimis atrociter minitantem ab se retractum esse et *adseruatum*...agit hominibus gratias etc.​Can anyone help?

Buonaparte


----------



## wonderment

adservatum: from adservo -are -avi -atum, to preserve, watch

...that he was held back and watched/guarded by them...


----------



## Buonaparte

Forum

A big ask this, but could I ask you to glance over my translation of the first two sentences of Cicero's account of Gavius being arrested at Messana? The passage is:
itaque ad magistratum Mamertinum statim deducitur Gauius, eoque ipso die casu Messanam Verres uenit. res ad eum defertur, esse ciuem Romanum qui se Syracusis in lautumiis fuisse quereretur; quem iam ingredientem in nauem et Verri nimis atrociter minitantem ab se retractum esse et adseruatum...agit hominibus gratias et eorum beneuolentiam erga se diligentiamque conlaudat, ipse inflammatus scelere et furore in forum uenit; ardebant oculi, toto ex ore crudelitas eminebat...repente hominem proripi atque in foro medio nudari ac deligari et uirgas expediri iubet. ​And I've broken down the above into clauses and had a stab at translating them in blue:

itaque ad magistratum Mamertinum statim deducitur Gauius, 
And so Gavius was at once led to the magistrates of Messana,

eoque ipso die casu Messanam Verres uenit. 
and to that place on that day by chance Verres arrives at Messana.

res ad eum defertur
The matter is reported to him [Verres]

esse ciuem Romanum
that a citizen of Rome

qui se Syracusis in lautumiis fuisse quereretur;
who was himself in prisons at Syracuse had complained;

quem iam ingredientem in nauem
that he now embarking on the ship

et Verri nimis atrociter minitantem
and Verres continually threatening much atrocity 

ab se retractum esse et adseruatum
to be dragged back and watched by them 

...agit hominibus gratias et eorum beneuolentiam erga se diligentiamque conlaudat,
...he [Verres] directs to the men thanks and goodwill, and praises their care

ipse inflammatus scelere et furore in forum uenit;
himself inflammed by villainy and by rage he [Verres] arrives in the forum

ardebant oculi, toto ex ore crudelitas eminebat
eyes burning, out of the whole mouth cruelty eminating

...repente hominem proripi atque in foro medio nudari ac deligari et uirgas expediri iubet. 
suddenly he orders that the man [be] dragged forward and in the middle of the forum be stripped and tied and rods to be got ready.


----------



## Fred_C

Buonaparte said:


> Hi, I am not a teacher, just an amateur, but I will try :
> 
> itaque ad magistratum Mamertinum statim deducitur Gauius,
> And so Gavius was is at once led to the magistrates of Messana,
> 
> eoque ipso die casu Messanam Verres uenit.
> and to that place on that day by chance Verres arrives at Messana.
> 
> res ad eum defertur
> The matter is reported to him [Verres]
> 
> esse ciuem Romanum
> that there is a citizen of Rome
> 
> qui se Syracusis in lautumiis fuisse quereretur;
> who was himself complains to have been in prisons at Syracuse had complained;
> 
> quem iam ingredientem in nauem
> an when he was that he now embarking on the ship
> 
> et Verri nimis atrociter minitantem
> and Verres continually threatening much atrocity,
> 
> ab se retractum esse et adseruatum
> to have been dragged back and watched by them
> 
> ...agit hominibus gratias et eorum beneuolentiam erga se diligentiamque conlaudat,
> ...he [Verres] directs to the men thanks thanks the men and goodwill, and praises their care and praises their care and goodwill towards him.
> 
> ipse inflammatus scelere et furore in forum uenit;
> himself inflammed by villainy and by rage he [Verres] arrives in the forum
> 
> ardebant oculi, toto ex ore crudelitas eminebat
> eyes were burning, out of the whole mouth cruelty eminating
> 
> ...repente hominem proripi atque in foro medio nudari ac deligari et uirgas expediri iubet.
> suddenly he orders that the man [be] dragged forward and in the middle of the forum be stripped and tied and rods to be got ready.


----------



## Hamlet2508

itaque ad magistratum Mamertinum statim deducitur Gauius, 
And so Gavius* is *at once *brought before* the magistrates of Messana,

eoque ipso die casu Messanam Verres uenit. 
and by chance Verres arrives at Messana *that very day.*

res ad eum defertur
The matter is reported to him [Verres]

esse ciuem Romanum
that* there is a citizen of Rome*

qui se Syracusis in lautumiis fuisse quereretur;
who *complains that he was(held ) in the quarry of Syracuse*

quem iam ingredientem in nauem
(that) he, who was just about to embark on the ship,

et Verri nimis atrociter minitantem
*threatening Verres (dat) rather atrociously*/uttering violent threats against Verres

ab se retractum esse et adseruatum
was dragged back and watched by them 

...agit hominibus gratias et eorum beneuolentiam erga se diligentiamque conlaudat,
*...he [Verres] thanks the men and  praises their goodwill and diligence (shown) on his behalf*

ipse inflammatus scelere et furore in forum uenit;
He [Verres] himself, incensed by villainy and rage, comes to the forum

ardebant oculi, toto ex ore crudelitas eminebat
His eyes were burning, _*his cruelty was visible on his *__*face*_

...repente hominem proripi atque in foro medio nudari ac deligari et uirgas expediri iubet. 
suddenly he orders the man to be dragged forward and to be stripped and tied in the middle of the forum and rods to be got ready.

hope this helps.


----------



## Singha

Why has 'magistratum' been translated as 'magistrates' opposed to singular 'magistrate'?  Is this an idiom?


----------



## Scholiast

salvete!


Singha said:


> Why has 'magistratum' been translated as 'magistrates' opposed to singular 'magistrate'?


It should not have been.

Σ


----------

